# Puffy nipple?? Do i have gynecomastia?



## Travis25 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just drop your body fat.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 8, 2014)

yeah it could be prepubescent..

but that is minimal..

Def lower your bodyfat, and also increase your muscle size and pecs at the same time 

That will be a simple fix


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah im 18 percent bf right now been wrking hard to lose weight each 1500 calories a day and cutting carbs and sugar lost 7 pounds in 2 weeks and dropped 2 percent bf so far.  I just have a hard time getting motivated to lift


----------



## organicmindset (Jul 8, 2014)

Very minimal man. Nothing that a few weeks in the gym and a clean diet can't fix. IMO it's not bad at all, you just need to start putting some clean bulk on.

Have you tried using a pre-workout and watching some lift videos before you hit the gym? That always seems to help me


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 8, 2014)

I dont have a gym unfortunately.  I have bowflex selectech dumbbells a pullup bar and p90x


----------



## organicmindset (Jul 8, 2014)

Travis25 said:


> I dont have a gym unfortunately.  I have bowflex selectech dumbbells a pullup bar and p90x



Well then do it before you hit your equipment. No matter what you use to workout i was giving advice to help get you motivated to work out.


----------



## orange24 (Jul 8, 2014)

Pull your pants up. In 10 years you'll realize how dumb that looks. Lol

No gyno just keep exercising. Your not 18% that's way high.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 9, 2014)

are you taking anything? like steriods, or is that natural gyno?


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 9, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> are you taking anything? like steriods, or is that natural gyno?



Im taking naturewise products like garcinia cambogia cla 1250 rasberry ketones green coffee bean extract along with protien and creatine


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lay off the damn soy milk you homo...and pull your pants up!


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 9, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Lay off the damn soy milk you homo...and pull your pants up!



Haha i didnt even realize it till i read the post to pull up my pants,  look at the pic again and was like shit they low lol my bad


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 9, 2014)

Travis25 said:


> Im taking naturewise products like garcinia cambogia cla 1250 rasberry ketones green coffee bean extract along with protien and creatine


nothing there will give you problems, some of the things you can legally by like SD or Halo is what I was concerned about. since your all natural you should see a doctor and get your bloodwork done, you may have a high level of E2 or low testesterone


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Dim and avena sativa are decent natural products to control estrogen levels! Doesn't look like gyno to me either, just google it and look at a few of those pics to compare...*


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 9, 2014)

did you say how old you were, didnt see it


----------



## Stretch512 (Jul 9, 2014)

So you are not taking AAS?   That&#146;s a sigh of relief.  You are not getting gyno especially if you are not using steroids.  If you are interested I would start by eating clean and eating a lot it looks like you need to bulk up and invest in some protein too.  You got the basic equipment but remember to stick to the basics to like pushups, pull ups, core workouts.  Get your base trimmed up and start putting some food and water in your body and you will grow your base good.  Please do not embark on a cycle yet before your base is solid as a rock and you will be very satisfied if you ever do decide to embark on a journey with AAS.


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 9, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> did you say how old you were, didnt see it



21 6 feet 168 pounds


----------



## The-Doctor (Jul 9, 2014)

Man I don't know why you are so much in red. Haven't said anything stupid like a lot of other noobs do. 

You don't have gyno. You are good to go bud 

Look up books on keto diet and try to study it very hard and then implement it. Carb cycling and all that work but keto is my personal favorite. Feel free to ask any questions and we will try to help you out


----------



## rage racing (Jul 9, 2014)

Your 6ft tall and 168lbs and you wanna LOSE weight? Fuck that bro...eat and lift.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 9, 2014)

People dont want to see your underwear in public


----------



## tools2020 (Jul 10, 2014)

Doesn't look nothing at all... you'll be able to tell if you have gyno.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 10, 2014)

Travis25 said:


> 21 6 feet 168 pounds


not bashing here, are you really 21? you look 15 in your picks. You can be honest we don't care how old you are it just helps us give you proper advice


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 10, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> not bashing here, are you really 21? you look 15 in your picks. You can be honest we don't care how old you are it just helps us give you proper advice



For real 21 why do i look 15?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 10, 2014)

Travis25 said:


> For real 21 why do i look 15?


no muscle foundation, no hair on your chest, really soft looking no muscle definition, at 6ft and 168 you should be veiny with abs. just saying you should have a doc do bloodwork and check your E2 and Test levels


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 10, 2014)

You're right nipple has fat accumulation under it.  It is slightly visible around the nipple, so I can see why it is you are asking.

In the closeup picture, that is a closeup of your left nipple and that has really no accumulation, ie why people are missing why you are asking.

This is very very mild gyno or fat accumulation..Again, your bodyfat is slightly high for the ectomorph build that you have..this is not an insult...

Def start working out man, you can do this  Throw in some bodyweight exercises and get active.  An increase in muscle will melt that bodyfat off you!

I do think you might want to get some labs and just see what your hormone panels show.

By chance do you smoke weed quite often?? I see alot of my clients I work with have similar issues either from prepubescent or inactivity coupled with poor diet.

Again, simple fix man..

And dont be discouraged by anyone here..everyone starts somewhere


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 11, 2014)

WesleyInman said:


> You're right nipple has fat accumulation under it.  It is slightly visible around the nipple, so I can see why it is you are asking.
> 
> In the closeup picture, that is a closeup of your left nipple and that has really no accumulation, ie why people are missing why you are asking.
> 
> ...




(no muscle foundation, no hair on your chest, really soft looking no muscle definition, at 6ft and 168 you should be veiny with abs. just saying you should have a doc do bloodwork and check your E2 and Test levels)

Here is my story... My whole life i was a fat ass like crazy fat.  I had ADD and my doctor prescribed amphetamine salts to me in 10th grade.  Those pills made me lose 75 pounds in about 4 months and i was 130 pounds skin and bone,  i tried lifting for 6 months straight my diet was good and i was getting a ton of protien but just wouldnt gain weight.  I read online that those pills make you lose fat along with muscle and bone mass.  I stopped taking them for 2 years and i got up to 175 pounds.  Three weeks i decided i need to get in shape and lose some body fat. So i  started watching what i eat and cut carbs and sugar and calories and i lost 6 pounds so far.  But im having a hard time gaining muscle and always had a hard time getting muscle.


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 11, 2014)

And i do smoke weed about 1-2 times a week


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Smoking pot makes you retain water and get a puffy look. Not to mention the increased estrogen and the fucking munchies. This dudes gettin high slammin pop tarts watching Family Guy and comin on here complainin about gyno. WTF!!!! Bro man the fuck up!!

NEGGED AGAIN!!!


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 11, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Smoking pot makes you retain water and get a puffy look. Not to mention the increased estrogen and the fucking munchies. This dudes gettin high slammin pop tarts watching Family Guy and comin on here complainin about gyno. WTF!!!! Bro man the fuck up!!
> 
> NEGGED AGAIN!!!



I smoke one bowl watch a movie and dont even pig out i have strong enough willpower not to to that. My best friend smokes  everyday he is 11 percent bf and fit as fuck


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 11, 2014)

And i have some muscle tone


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 11, 2014)

What?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sound like you might have some slight underlying depression my man..no worries it happens to alot of good people 

Not to sound like a salesman at all..but honestly what helps me is when I'm stuck to find a solid supplement that has some potential gains to it, or even just watch some good videos to get me motivated.  Also a gym in my experiences is very often a motivator.   3rd would be watching good videos to motivate you and 4th might be good music to have on your ipod during your workout.

I like Tyson's old videos personally.. A Tyson fight back in my HS and college days, and I'd end up at the gym at midnight with the crew hitting weights after seeing something that motivating and just awesome.

Maybe that can help?

Do you have a few extra bucks to get even a cheap membership to say the YMCA or a local gym, like even a 24 hour fitness..Something inexpensive just to start??  And don't worry about the fact you are new to this..I started myself as a young kid at 103lbs soaking wet..so hard work goes a long way...

If you want to msg me via PM, we can talk more about your workout, diet,  and get you on track to get you started..

I'll help you.  You need inspiration is all.  You are here looking..that is a good first step 

Might not be a bad idea to get you a scheduled routine for starters 


I positive repped you for being decent and standing here in the face of adversity.  I got ya on this if you want the help, PM me.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 11, 2014)

Couple good workout songs for you


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## mattsilf (Jul 11, 2014)

I dont understand the bashing and negging of this kid. He comes on here asking for advice, is honest in his responses, has the balls to post pics(which most people dont) and people wanna bust his balls. Hes just getting started, and hes not a know it all dickhead like some newer members. There was a point where all of us knew nothing and people helped us, so how bout some pay if forward instead of criticism?

Travis, just keep reading and learning. Youll find what works for you. There are alot of OTC supps you can take right now to help. Read up on anything youre thinking of taking and know all the side effects. Are you looking to get big or just ripped? Or both? Theres alot of guys willing to help here, just keep asking questions. Good luck


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 11, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> I dont understand the bashing and negging of this kid. He comes on here asking for advice, is honest in his responses, has the balls to post pics(which most people dont) and people wanna bust his balls. Hes just getting started, and hes not a know it all dickhead like some newer members. There was a point where all of us knew nothing and people helped us, so how bout some pay if forward instead of criticism?
> 
> Travis, just keep reading and learning. Youll find what works for you. There are alot of OTC supps you can take right now to help. Read up on anything youre thinking of taking and know all the side effects. Are you looking to get big or just ripped? Or both? Theres alot of guys willing to help here, just keep asking questions. Good luck



Thanks man yeah idk why there all hating on me,  just trying to get healthier and feel better about myself.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> I dont understand the bashing and negging of this kid. He comes on here asking for advice, is honest in his responses, has the balls to post pics(which most people dont) and people wanna bust his balls. Hes just getting started, and hes not a know it all dickhead like some newer members. There was a point where all of us knew nothing and people helped us, so how bout some pay if forward instead of criticism?
> 
> Travis, just keep reading and learning. Youll find what works for you. There are alot of OTC supps you can take right now to help. Read up on anything youre thinking of taking and know all the side effects. Are you looking to get big or just ripped? Or both? Theres alot of guys willing to help here, just keep asking questions. Good luck



I agree. I think people are being dicks for no reason other than ego. 


Travis, here is my advice. You need to scrap some cash together and get a gym membership. Fuck p90x and fuck a bowflex. You need power cages and squat racks. Also, you need to learn about diet and nutrition. Spend some time reading the stickies in the D&N section. 

Fuck all these people talking about weed and estrogen. Most of the people talking shit are on steroids, and their estrogen is threw the fucking roof. You can not smoke enough weed to come close to creating the amount of estrogen these meatheads are producing. Just don't allow your ganja habit to interfere with your diet or you training and you are fine. 

I had a slight case of bitch tits as well from being fat as a kid. I fixed it by putting on a lot of muscle and hardening the pecs.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 12, 2014)

Travis25 said:


> I dont have a gym unfortunately.  I have bowflex selectech dumbbells a pullup bar and p90x



dropping your BF will help immensely. adding a good regiment of cardio will help. Bow flex isn't a bad machine.  If one thinks about it, It's like using bands with a barbell. 

Get yourself a good training routine. adhere to a diet that is conducive to you goals and while your pecs grow, your chest will come into shape and chances are, your puffiness will be no more


----------



## Grozny (Jul 12, 2014)

Travis25 said:


>



no gyno at all ...


----------



## Travis25 (Jul 12, 2014)

And again i do apologize for my pants being low i ran up the stairs and didnt realize they dropped that low


----------



## Freddie102 (Jul 25, 2014)

Not gyno. Focus on your diet and training you'll be fine.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

Did you get any under the shirt support yet?


----------



## Travis25 (Oct 25, 2014)

Update i lost 20 pounds and am down to 14 % bf but my nipples are still puffy


----------



## Travis25 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry its not letting me post pics


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 25, 2014)

How did I not find this thread months ago! Rays the fucking man


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 25, 2014)

Your body configuration  confuses me. Did you get blood work? Something is defiantly up. Your 6 foot 168lbs (were) but with a high bf that that doesn't look very high. but  don't really have muscle definition. Confusing


----------



## Travis25 (Oct 25, 2014)

The scale i used for bf reads higher than what your bf really is


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 26, 2014)

He is skinny fat.  He needs to put on muscle and stop looking at this situation like Carnie Wilson would back in her Moomoo wearing days.  

Lift you dipshit.  Lift!!!

A little viewing pleasure.....


----------



## Travis25 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Travis25 (Oct 26, 2014)

These are updated pics


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm betting your estrogen is high. Because you have that female body composition(not to be offensive) that's what  was confusing


----------



## Travis25 (Oct 26, 2014)

Will lifting lower my estrogen levels and get rid of my girly body


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 26, 2014)

It will make your body produce more testosterone. Heavy deads and squats especially so. Do you eat soy? That could be why. You need to go read the thread on how to get blood work done and go get it done.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 26, 2014)

He looks jerked and ready to twerk.

And I don't think twerking is what dudes are supposed to do.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 26, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> Your body configuration  confuses me. *Did you get blood work*? Something is defiantly up. Your 6 foot 168lbs (were) but with a high bf that that doesn't look very high. but  don't really have muscle definition. Confusing


go to a doctor and get bloodwork done


----------



## blazeftp (Oct 28, 2014)

As others have said drop the Bf. Mines do the same when im carry a few extra lb


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 28, 2014)

The way I see it you got 2 choices. You can diet hard and lose all that extra fat. Or just lift and eat and try to add some mass before you cut.  Now before you say, "I've been dieting for years" listen I've been there. You need to double down up your commitment. Learn about different diet strategies. With a body composition like you have I would listen to what these guys are saying and get your blood work your too young to have these issues. My guess is your body for whatever reason is running a higher than normal Estrogen to test ratio. That added together with years of being overweight and then going on stims to correct it has left your thyroid fried and your more than likely your insulin response is not firing on all cylinders.


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 28, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> The way I see it you got 2 choices. You can diet hard and lose all that extra fat. Or just lift and eat and try to add some mass before you cut.  Now before you say, "I've been dieting for years" listen I've been there. You need to double down up your commitment. Learn about different diet strategies. With a body composition like you have I would listen to what these guys are saying and get your blood work your too young to have these issues. My guess is your body for whatever reason is running a higher than normal Estrogen to test ratio. That added together with years of being overweight and then going on stims to correct it has left your thyroid fried and your more than likely your insulin response is not firing on all cylinders.


Sharing is caring


----------

